# 59-60cm oval head, is this the worst possible head size and shape?



## Dackzy (Apr 20, 2020)

Anyone here that have a oval head and measure 59-60cm and actually have a helmet that fits well?
I personally measure about 59.5cm and I have been through countless helmets at this point tbh and lived with less than optimal fits for years.

Just some exsamples ordered in the order they fitted my oval head the best


Lazer Impala - Size L 58-61cm
Met Terranova - Size L 58-61cm
Kali Maya 2.0 - Size S/M 55-61cm
Giro Source - Size M and L 55-59cm and 59-63cm
Bell 4forty - Size L 58-62cm
POC Tectal - Size XL/XXL 59-62cm
All of them have a mushroom like look and fit on me, they get more mushroom like the lower on the rank they are.
The Lazer is like exactly my head lenght internally without compressing the padding (about 21.4cm), the Kali sat extremely tight unbearable for anything longer than 30-40min. The Giro in the size M I could have on for 2min at most and in L it was huge on my head and just impossible to get a secure fit with. The Bell was just as hopeless as the Giro in size L. The POC was rediculously large on my head, I wouldn't trust it at all in that size.

Does anyone have similar issues and found a helmet that actually fits well or am I doomed to the mushroom life? Any suggestions are welcome 😃


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I have a 59cm long oval noggin and have always had to search to try to find something that worked well. I always go for comfort first and try before I buy. Right now I'm using a TLD A1, which is comfortable for me, but does have some mushroom effect. That doesn't trouble me much as I can't see myself while out riding, but I would prefer less mushroom if possible. It's been a while since I tried on other helmets, but IIRC, some Bontrager helmets fit me well as did the POC Tectal. I have found significant differences in fit between different models in a given brand, so sticking with a brand doesn't necessarily work.


----------



## wheatgerm (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a tall, long oval head and have tried many helmets. My current helmets are IXS Trail EVO and Giro Chronicle MIPS. Both are long ovals and are deep (tall). For me, it seems the "tall" part is the most difficult part to fit.

I have tried POC Tectal and Tectal Spin (too round), Leatt DBX 3.0 (slightly too shallow), Lazer Impala MIPS (way too shallow), IXS Trigger AM (way too shallow even though similar to IXS Trail), Fox Speedframe (too round), Kali Maya 2.0 (too shallow), TLD A1 (too round), and TLD A2 (too round).


----------



## Dackzy (Apr 20, 2020)

wheatgerm said:


> I have a tall, long oval head and have tried many helmets. My current helmets are IXS Trail EVO and Giro Chronicle MIPS. Both are long ovals and are deep (tall). For me, it seems the "tall" part is the most difficult part to fit.
> 
> I have tried POC Tectal and Tectal Spin (too round), Leatt DBX 3.0 (slightly too shallow), Lazer Impala MIPS (way too shallow), IXS Trigger AM (way too shallow even though similar to IXS Trail), Fox Speedframe (too round), Kali Maya 2.0 (too shallow), TLD A1 (too round), and TLD A2 (too round).


The difference in how tall/shallow the IXS helmets are is quite interesting. Have you tried the 100% Altec by any chance?
Personally then the Giro source I tried was too shallow for me, maybe it has a different fit than the Chronicle, though Giro's sizing is rather annoying for my head size


----------



## wheatgerm (Jan 30, 2006)

Dackzy said:


> The difference in how tall/shallow the IXS helmets are is quite interesting. Have you tried the 100% Altec by any chance?
> Personally then the Giro source I tried was too shallow for me, maybe it has a different fit than the Chronicle, though Giro's sizing is rather annoying for my head size


I was shocked in the difference between the IXS helmets as well. I read a review by someone that stated that they fit very different - I agree.

The Giro Chronicle is the only Giro helmet that fits my head. All other Giros were way too shallow.

I haven't tried the 100% Alltec.


----------



## Dackzy (Apr 20, 2020)

wheatgerm said:


> I was shocked in the difference between the IXS helmets as well. I read a review by someone that stated that they fit very different - I agree.
> 
> The Giro Chronicle is the only Giro helmet that fits my head. All other Giros were way too shallow.
> 
> I haven't tried the 100% Alltec.


Bit of a weird question, do you know if the Chronicle is slightly longer than other Giro helmets? Because the width seems okay in the size M for me


----------



## wheatgerm (Jan 30, 2006)

Dackzy said:


> Bit of a weird question, do you know if the Chronicle is slightly longer than other Giro helmets? Because the width seems okay in the size M for me


I don't recall if they are longer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRAUDIO (Aug 31, 2020)

I just purchased an XL/XXL (59-62) POC Tectal Race Spin and a L (57-61) Specialized Ambush w/ANGi to compare. I have 60.5CM oval head.

The Tectal sits very low on my head, even after adjusting the height slider. The front is a finger width above my eyebrows, but puts pressure low on my forehead. While I wore it for an hour and never got a headache, I'm not sure I can get use to the feel in front. Unfortunate as it was the best built helmet I ever tried.

The Ambush fits my oval head great. It doesn't have as much low coverage, but still seems to offer good protection. It also has slightly less of a mushroom appearance, though that may be because it is black (versus the white Tectal).

I'd recommend giving a Specialized Ambush w/ANGi (or the lesser finished Ambush Comp) a try.


----------



## Dackzy (Apr 20, 2020)

PRAUDIO said:


> I just purchased an XL/XXL (59-62) POC Tectal Race Spin and a L (57-61) Specialized Ambush w/ANGi to compare. I have 60.5CM oval head.
> 
> The Tectal sits very low on my head, even after adjusting the height slider. The front is a finger width above my eyebrows, but puts pressure low on my forehead. While I wore it for an hour and never got a headache, I'm not sure I can get use to the feel in front. Unfortunate as it was the best built helmet I ever tried.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I had totally forgotten about the Ambush, it looks quite nice tbh. Thanks for the input


----------



## Panttaani (Aug 4, 2015)

Are there anybody here who have been able try out the Lazer Jackal Mips yet? It seems to be out of stock everywhere, maybe it’s because it has just been released. It looks interesting though. Especially in black and white.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheatgerm (Jan 30, 2006)

Panttaani said:


> Are there anybody here who have been able try out the Lazer Jackal yet? It seems to be out of stock everywhere, maybe it's because it has just been released. It looks interesting though. Especially in black and white.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't tried the Jackal but it looks "deeper" fitting than the Impala, which fit way to shallow for me. The Jackal could be a winner.


----------



## Panttaani (Aug 4, 2015)

^My current helmets are the IXS trail rs in ML which fits me very well and TLD A2 in MD/LG but that is not as good a fit as the IXS although it’s not bad. But I hate visor on the A2, I think it’s rubbish, it does not shield glasses from the rain at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustRon (Nov 20, 2009)

My head is 59cm and oval; when I rode motorcycles, I had to buy helmets shipped from Europe (non-DOT approved) because they were the only ones oval enough. I needed a new helmet recently after getting tired of my ill-fitting Bell.
I tried these:
POC Tectal
TLD A2 (this wasn't bad)
Fox Speedframe Pro
Bell Sixxer Mips
Mavic Deemax Pro
Spec Ambush (Angi) - this is what I stuck with and it fits pretty good. I like how low it sits on my head, too.


----------



## wheatgerm (Jan 30, 2006)

What motorcycle helmets worked for you?


----------



## JustRon (Nov 20, 2009)

wheatgerm said:


> What motorcycle helmets worked for you?


The last ones I recall owning (it was years ago) were Uvex (Enduro) and Airoh (off-road).


----------



## Halfabrain (Jun 5, 2014)

I feel your pain.... we need a sub-topic on mtbr = "The 59cm Head"....

I finally paid for a POC Tectal Race Spin... about $50 more than I would like to spend on a helmet (at $220-235). The good news is that the M/L fits well on my 59.5cm noggin.

PRO: The helmet itself is very good quality, fits well, and works like a helmet should (no flopping around). The airflow is excellent and I like the extra occipital protection. Adjustable visor is just the right length and has metal (not plastic) fastensers. Liner is the 'spin' tech from POC... easy to remove (standard velcro tabs) and clean.

CON: The liner! Either I have the worst luck ever with helmet liners, or manufacturers are just making sub-optimal items for this non-durable part. I have now been through three different helmets in the last few years (Giro, Troy Lee Designs, POC) all the liners have failed at the seam in the first year (TLD is the worst). In the case of the TLD and POC, replacement liners were either no longer available (TLD) or out of stock (POC). I hand-wash the liners in warm water with dish soap and air dry... not abusive care by any stretch of the imagination.

My best advice: Know your helmet liner is a non-durable part and will likely fail in about a year or less. You can replace the first one on warranty (most brands helmet coverage), but after that you'll be paying about $25 for a replacement (IF they are even available). I just got the POC liner replaced on warranty.... and then bought TWO more.... I think that should give me about 4-6 years out of the POC (the ratchet fit system will eventually fail as well as they do on all helmets with this type = the plastic ratchets just wear out and are not replaceable).

Appreciate any tips if someone knows a good way to repair this:


----------



## JustRon (Nov 20, 2009)

I forgot, add to the list of slightly oval helmets... Limar. I have a cheap “urban” helmet called 720°, and it fits ok. I haven’t tried their mtb helmet. Since it wasn’t MIPS, I decided not to bother.


----------



## Alex (May 1, 2004)

I have a narrow face but take almost the largest hat size (6 7/8"), I'm not sure if I qualify as oval but maybe. After 14 years using a Giro Phase I decided it was probably a good idea to buy a new helmet for my own safety.

I took a chance and ordered a Large (59-62) Smith Forefront 2. It fits perfectly. Certainly not cheap, but by all reviews a very good helmet as long as I don't do anything requiring a full-face. I did do the measuring with string beforehand, the size label on the Giro had long since faded away. I realise with shops closed for Covid-19 it is difficult right now to try & buy.

P.S. Get someone to take a photo of you in the helmet, they always look weirder/more mushroom when you are looking directly in a mirror.


----------



## bigbangus (Oct 28, 2016)

I have narrow long oval 59-60cm head.

i highly recommend IXS Trigger FF. It’s the best fitting helmet ever and only 600g full face. But now my ixs evo is old and the trigger AM mushrooms on me despite the FF fitting like a glove. It’s ridiculous how much gap there is side to side.

I will try tectal, ambush, chronicle and forefront 2.0 based on recommendations here thanks!


----------



## wheatgerm (Jan 30, 2006)

Good to hear the Trigger FF fits well, unlike the Trigger AM.


----------



## bigbangus (Oct 28, 2016)

Just tried the large Ambush and the fit is amazing but it sits like 0.5” too high so the back feels high and my ears are not centered in cutout. Looks like I’m hiding a PBJ sandwich under the helmet.

so I guess in addition to long narrow oval 60cm I’m also a tall head too.


----------



## PRAUDIO (Aug 31, 2020)

bigbangus said:


> Just tried the large Ambush and the fit is amazing but it sits like 0.5" too high so the back feels high and my ears are not centered in cutout. Looks like I'm hiding a PBJ sandwich under the helmet.
> 
> so I guess in addition to long narrow oval 60cm I'm also a tall head too.


Then you might try the POC Tectal Race Spin as my only complaint was it sat very low on me.


----------



## bigbangus (Oct 28, 2016)

PRAUDIO said:


> Then you might try the POC Tectal Race Spin as my only complaint was it sat very low on me.


i will if i can get my hands on it. Thanks!

i finally purchased a Giro Source. It's a touch wide but fastening system makes up for it. Feel like for 100$ it's a good compromise.


----------



## flgfish (11 mo ago)

This thread interests me, so instead of starting a new one, I figured I would just bump the old thread. 60cm head here, and I need a deep helmet. I am tired of helmets that perch on top of my head and look like a mushroom.

I ordered an IXS Trail Evo to try out. Any other 2022 recommendations to look at?

edit: IXS Trail Evo is the jam. The recommendations were on point.


----------



## Mann (Jan 21, 2021)

flgfish said:


> This thread interests me, so instead of starting a new one, I figured I would just bump the old thread. 60cm head here, and I need a deep helmet. I am tired of helmets that perch on top of my head and look like a mushroom.
> 
> I ordered an IXS Trail Evo to try out. Any other 2022 recommendations to look at?
> 
> edit: IXS Trail Evo is the jam. The recommendations were on point.


In the same boat of wanting a deeper helmet (though I'm a medium). I just cracked my Giro Chronicle, the fit of which I LOVED, and was pained that it's discontinued.

Have since ordered a Giro Montaro which sits way farther up on my head and is getting returned, and a Specialized Tactic 4, which is a little better but not like the Chronicle (The tactic 4 is also the highest rated by Virginia Tech's Helmet independent testing).

I have a Giro Source on the way but from the sounds of it, that might not be that deep either?


----------



## flgfish (11 mo ago)

I tried the Montaro and returned it. The Giro Fixture is similar. Haven’t tried the Source.
I did try a TLD A2 in XL and hated it.

I got a white and blue IXS off Amazon for like 90 bucks. It’s branded as an e-bike version, but it’s the same as far as I can tell. Also got a neon orange one from Planet Cyclery for 80 bucks. Happy with them for the most part.


----------



## JustRon (Nov 20, 2009)

I recently decided to try a bunch of full face helmets (mostly light weight models because I’m not doing serious DH riding), and here’s what I found:

IXS Trigger M/L - too big
TLD Stage M/L - real small
TLD Stage XL/2XL - pretty good, could use more padding and felt kind of cheap
Bell Super Air R MIPS M - way too small
Bell Super Air R MIPS L - too big (round)
Specialized Gambit M - loose pads, not much padding 
POC Otocon L - too round
Leatt Enduro 4.0 L - too big around face, hurt ears
Met Parachute MCR L - too loose
Fox Profame L - a bit loose, but tight on forehead
Smith Mainline L - close, but too big
Dainese Linea 01 - L/XL - too big and round (employee told me they run small)
7iDP Project 23 Carbon L - sits too high, too round
Giro Insurgent M/L - round, strap really uncomfortable 
TLD D4 L - tight on forehead
TLD D3 L - great fit, kinda heavy
TLD D3 Carbon MIPS L - this is what I kept

The one I wanted to try but wasn’t available is the new Lazer Cage Kineticore. It says in the description that it’s made for oval heads. I actually paid for one, but they returned my money and removed it from the website because I guess it’s not ready for production.

The non-MIPS TLD D3 actually fit better than the carbon MIPS, but I kept the carbon version because it was a lot lighter and I figured the MIPS might be worth it (it was slightly tighter than the cheaper one, but I figure the pads will compress over time). It’s amazing how well it fit me… like it was made for me. And, how poorly the newer version (D4) fit; it’s unfortunate because I’d prefer to be using the latest model, but the D4 is completely different.

Anyway, hopefully that helps someone if they have a 59-60 oval head and are looking for a full face lid.


----------



## tegnamo (Apr 16, 2013)

Ah...this is the thread for me! My head is quite narrow but is 60cm circumference. And the back of my head sticks out pretty far which means that the dial retention mechanisms don't often notch down far enough to "cup" the back of my head and feel like the helmet is being held on properly.

My current open-face helmet is the Bontrager Blaze MTB helmet, size large. Overall the fit is pretty darn good. Just looks kinda big on my head but I've gotten used to that aspect.

I went through these brands trying to find a modular full face helmet that didn't press on my forehead and also sat low enough on my head:

Bell Super DH and 3R - too wide when reaching the right length
Leatt - Enduro 4.0 had a nice long-narrow shape but there were some odd pressure points in the back of my head, and the rear dial didn't adjust down far enough. A shame because I really liked it otherwise.
Leatt - Enduro 3.0 was a similar situation and it also didn't sit quite low enough on my head.
MET Parachute MCR MIPS - Super wide at the right length.

I would like to have tried the Sweet Protection Arbitrator. Anyone try that? Arbitrator Mips Helmet

Due to the advice on this thread I did wind up ordering an iXS Trigger FF MIPS. The fit is quite good. Maybe a tad wide but the helmet doesn't rock around. Granted it's not modular but it's super duper light! The cheekpads it comes with are not thick enough for my liking but the US distributor was able to send me some extras that I could attempt to sew/stack together. Might work out. It's ratchet mechanism also drops down super low which is great for me.


----------



## flgfish (11 mo ago)

The Trigger and the Trail fit differently.
Try the IXS Trail Evo.

edit: I missed the FF part. Yeah, I have one too, and I actually find the cheekpads to be too fat for my liking...


----------

